
NetApp acquires Solidfire for $870M cash - sfbay
http://www.netapp.com/us/company/news/press-releases/news-rel-20151221-667990.aspx
======
sfbay
More: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-21/netapp-
agr...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-21/netapp-agrees-to-
buy-solidfire-for-870-million-to-boost-flash)

